# Как установить русскую раскладку на Roland FR-4xb



## Urkesha (1 Апр 2019)

Обращаюсь к владельцам баяна Roland FR-4xb, напишите, как установить русскую раскладку правой клавиатуры?. Спасибо.


----------



## kep (1 Апр 2019)

Руководство FR-4X, стр. 74:
Меню "System", подменю "TrblMode", параметр "B--GB"


----------



## diletant (25 Май 2022)

Как установить русскую выборку (Bajan) в
левой клавиатуре Roland FR-4xb? Желательно 
c Press кнопок и индикацией дисплея.


----------



## kep (26 Май 2022)

diletant написал(а):


> Как установить русскую выборку (Bajan) в
> левой клавиатуре Roland FR-4xb? Желательно
> c Press кнопок и индикацией дисплея.


Руководство FR-4X, стр. 73:
Меню "System", параметр "FBs Mode", значение"BAJN"


----------

